# Aoudad backstrap



## eagle dad (Jan 28, 2011)

After many hours of scouring the internet for successful attempts at cooking one of these sheep/goats I have decided to smoke the beast.

Do any of you have a success story with this animal?


----------



## smoke 2 geaux (Jan 28, 2011)

Never ate one of those critters, so i can't comment on cooking it.  But congrats on your kill.  That's a fine looking critter.


----------



## rbranstner (Jan 28, 2011)

What cut of meat are you going to try and smoke? I have no experience with this animal at all but if it is wild game in my experience there is little to no fat content in the meat so you have to make sure it doesn't dry out when cooking it. If you have an elk, venison etc you cut away all of the tallow and you have a very lean piece of meat left. I will usually marinade or inject the meat and also wrap in bacon (all of which add flavor and moisture to the meat) and make sure I pull it when the meat is still pink in the middle. Hopefully someone can verify if this animal is similar to venison or elk as far as fat content in the meat.


----------



## mballi3011 (Jan 28, 2011)

First off welcome Eagle Dad to SMF. Congrats on the National Championship. You'll like it here cause there are alot of really good folks that would just love to help you with anything to do with smoking. Now we like having new folks here to give a new prospective on some of the ways we do things around here. Now if you are really new then I would suggest that you sign up fir the 5-day E-course it free and it will give you the basics on smoking and a few recipes too. Here's a link to it:

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/forum/list/127

then you will have a method to your newly found madness and believe me it will be a madness. Then when you start smoking things you will have to learn how to post the pictures / Qview 

here. So here's a link to a tutorial on how to post your Qview so we can see what your doing.

 http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/forum/thread/82034/how-to-post-qview-to-smf

Now the next thing you have to do is run out and get something to smoke. Then just smoke it and if you have any questions just post  them here and we will answer all your questions that you might have. Oh yea there's no stupid questions we were all there in the beginning and we just really like to help others enjoy the fabulous smoked foods that we do. So again

Welcome to Your New Addiction


----------



## eagle dad (Jan 28, 2011)

An Auodad is an exotic but basically a cross between a goat and a sheep . . . most people hunt for the mount only but a few Mexican friends eat the heck out of 'em . . . one day they brought me a sample and it was actually good (oven roasted, low and slow) So if they can do it so can we . . . it's going on tomorrow and I'll give the reviews on Sunday!


----------



## eagle dad (Jan 30, 2011)

Who says a loin doesn't benefit from low and slow? Injected a marinade, dry rubbed and wrapped in bacon . . . after three hours of pecan smoke at 225 I wrapped the loin and left at 225 for two more hours, removed and wrapped in a towel for an additional 30 minutes. Opened it for slicing and every time I touched it with a knife it would just fall apart . . . so we ended up pulling it apart. The taste was good, not great but certainly edible . . . my son and Dad polished it off!


----------



## mwilliamson (May 30, 2011)

Just shot one this morning and turned away from our favorite processor.  he claims the meat doesn't taste good no matter how you cook it.  So, self processed and have a few "samples" set up in the kitchen.  We cut the back strap into 1/2 steaks, pounded and soaking in milk a suggestion by some friends.  I will report back as soon as we have some ideas.  

How did yours come out?


----------



## apes (Mar 14, 2014)

Awesome meat !!!  I let the meat sit in a cooler with ice for about 1 and half weeks to let it bleed out.....then I cut a roast from the ham, marinated it for 6 hours with basic ingredients ( garlic, black pepper, RED WINE Vinegar ,salt, peppers) I then seared the meat on the BBQ pit.....after that I wrapped it with onions, chilis, bacon, added some water so it wouldnt dry out...cooked low ans slow for 4 hours..mmmmmmm.....tasted and had the same texture as BEEF BRISKET...so once I tryed it I took the rest to my butcher and had it made into hambuger (80/20 pork), Cant wait to get it back !!!


----------



## moikel (Mar 15, 2014)

OK I don't have any actual experience with these critters but if they are some sort of mix of sheep & goat then my 2 cents is this.

Whatever you do with field shot animals keep the same then have a think about curry if thats to your taste. Asia & the Indian sub continent eat a lot of older sheep & goats this way. Female way better than male.

I have posted a few different versions of goat curry,Jamaican ,Sri Lankan, Fijian Indian & Malaysian. The stronger spices ,fenugreek,fennel,chilli,galangal,curry leaf,cassia bark,cardamon, work well with that sort of meat.You can go as low & slow as you like & its not going to dry out.

You have to like curry of course & people have been put off by generic stuff that doesn't really represent the best of the cooking style

This is a good brand of curry powder if its available in your 'hood.













IMG_0704.jpg



__ moikel
__ Mar 15, 2014


----------

